# newbie -- flag use

## jozmile

Salve,

sono due giorni che litigo con l'installazione di gentoo, ma prima o poi ce la farò!  :Smile: 

Cercavo qualcuno che mi potesse indirizzare sulle migliori use da usare. Ora come ora devo ancora compilare il portage...

Ma mi servono anche quelle no?

 :Confused: 

----------

## thewally

Caspita se servono  :Very Happy: 

Benvenuto tra noi. Non demordere, la prima istallazione e' sempre la piu' dura, ma dopo che avrai provato il la distribuzione ti renderai conto che ne sara' valsa la pena.  :Very Happy: 

Per una breve guida alle flag USE.

E qui troverai le flag tutt'ora disonibili, questo e' un elenco aggiornato tempestivamente  :Wink: 

Comunque la tua domanda non credo abbia una soluzione unica ed esatta.

Fin'ora ho sentito molte scuole di pensiero a riguardo: c'e' chi dice che bisogna mettere solo le flag strettamente necessarie, c'e' chi dice che bisogna inserire tutto cio' di cui si pensa di aver bisogno.

Io utilizzo un sistema ~x86 (te lo consiglio per avere tutte le ultime versioni dei software:wink: ) e, proprio per questo motivo, faccio update giornalieri, attraverso i quali capisco se una flag mi serve o meno. 

Secondo me sta tutto nel provare. In futuro potrai sempre cambiare le flag quante volte vorrai, e, con un semplice comando, ricompilare tutto il necessario per ottenere un sistema identico a quello che avresti se avessi scelto le nuove flag fin dall'installazione. :Wink: 

Buon divertimento  :Very Happy: 

----------

## jozmile

:puff::puff: adesso sto ancora installando il portage... è arrivato al glib....

HO tralasciato una cifra di use... ma prima di compilare il kernel le schiafferò al volo  :Smile: 

Poi ho trovato la guida all'ottimizzazione del risparmio energetico... Ci ho sbattuto la capa una cifra con la Debian, poi ho rinunciato, spero di riuscire ad ottenere qualcosa con GTOO. Un unico problema ho incontrato, come con la Debian: ho un chipset video i915gm, che nn è riconosciuto dal kernel... come posso fare?

CMQ tnx

----------

## knefas

 *jozmile wrote:*   

>  ma prima di compilare il kernel le schiafferò al volo 

 

Lascia pure stare prima del kernel, tanto il kernel non le usa proprio! Compila con le use che hai adesso, poi fai le dovute modifiche e dai 

```
emerge -av --newuse world
```

 e vedi cosa ti cambiano le USE nuove  :Smile: 

----------

## Danilo

 *thewally wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io utilizzo un sistema ~x86 (te lo consiglio per avere tutte le ultime versioni dei software:wink: ) e, proprio per questo motivo, faccio update giornalieri, attraverso i quali capisco se una flag mi serve o meno. 
> 
> 

 

Un sistema tutto ~x86 non lo consiglio sopratutto a chi e' alle prime installazioni (e' una scelta "rischiosa").

Preferisco piuttosto smascherare il programma che mi interessa.

Le applicazioni in Gentoo vengono smascherate abbastanza celermente, ergo nel 90% dei casi la release che ti trovi e' vecchia di qualche mese.

La kde 3.4.0 ad esempio non e' stata mai smascherata ma si e' saltati direttamente alla 3.4.1.

Senza  sminuire la scelta di thewally ovviamente  :Wink: 

-----------EDIT----------

Come accennato da knefas il kernel non usa le tue flags per evitare malfunzionamenti le sovrascrive completamente.

----------

## .:chrome:.

un consiglio visto che sei nuovo: non impostare una lista chilometrica di flag, ma solo quelle poche (e cerca di metterne davvero il meno possibile) che ti sembrano importanti e che riguardano tutto il sistema.

in questo modo eviterai futuri comportamenti indesiderati o malfunzionamenti.

se hai bisogno di soluzioni particolari per pacchetti specifici, puoi definire delle use a parte per ogni pacchetto.

cerca di favorire sempre la semplicità. ne trarrai vantaggio quando dovrai fare manutenzione  :Smile: 

----------

## lopio

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> cerca di favorire sempre la semplicità. ne trarrai vantaggio quando dovrai fare manutenzione 

 

quoto!!

tieni infatti conto che le use flag vengono fuori da file di configurazione use di default piu' quelle che magari imposti in /etc/make.conf e se dai emerge info te ne rendi conto.

Impostare in make.conf una lista chilometrica magari sovrappone solo alle use di default e fa perdere in chiarezza su cosa si fa. Credo che quelle che la guida suggerisce vadano piu' che bene 

 :Wink: 

----------

## thewally

 *Danilo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Un sistema tutto ~x86 non lo consiglio sopratutto a chi e' alle prime installazioni (e' una scelta "rischiosa").

 

Mi ha aiutato molto a comprendere il funzionamento del sistema e .... quello di bugzilla  :Laughing: 

 *Danilo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Senza  sminuire la scelta di thewally ovviamente 

 

E chi si offende  :Very Happy: 

Anche secondo me hai ragione...

Ma sono uno a cui piace il rischio... che ci posso fare?  :Wink: 

----------

## akiross

jozmile, innanzi tutto benvenuto.

Io ovviamente canto fuori dal coro... non voglio darti una risposta, voglio solo dirti:

Ma secondo te, in un forum di gentoo, non pensi che l'argomento USE sia stato trattato svariate volte??

Ci si e' tanto raccomandati di non aprire topic doppi... questo non e' doppio, e' almeno quadruplo!  :Very Happy: 

Senza offesa jozmile, ma la prossima volta prima di postare almeno prova a cercare se l'argomento che ti interessa e' stato trattato (e questo ti assicuro che lo e')

E comunque ricorda: un thread per ogni argomento. Se hai problemi con la scheda video, PRIMA cerchi sul forum, POI google, POI posti.

Questo evita confusione, evita spreco di memoria preziosa sui server, evita che la gente debba sbattersi il doppio quando cerca.

Ciauz

PS: Mi chiedo perche' sul forum internazionale le regole si seguano in modo decisamente piu' rigoroso  :Neutral:  Niente thread duplicati!! Dovremmo seguire l'esempio...

----------

## jozmile

Ho cercato su google, ho cercato sul forum, ma nn ho trovato quello che mi serve. Sto incontrando una cifra di problemi con il 915gm, xchè è un PCI EXPRESS! Sto diventando matto, il framebuffer nn ne vuole sapere di partire, poi mi sono innervosito, mi è successo un gigantesco casino.... Cmq grazie lo stesso, nn pare ma prima di far domande su un forum le ricerche me le faccio...

TNX

----------

## maruscya

 *knefas wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge -av --newuse world
> ```
> ...

 

Ho provato per curiosita e' uscita una bella schermata colorata .... verde, blu e rossa..... 

Gentilmente mi spiegheresti come leggere questa riga ? 

media-video/kmplayer-0.8.4b   +arts  -debug  +gstreamer* -kdeenablefinal +xine  -xinerama 727 kB

Perche vista cosi non capisco nulla....

----------

## randomaze

 *maruscya wrote:*   

> Gentilmente mi spiegheresti come leggere questa riga ? 
> 
> media-video/kmplayer-0.8.4b   +arts  -debug  +gstreamer* 
> 
> 

 

 +arts: Use Flag settata a + (ed era così anche quando hai installato il programma)

 -debug: Use Flag settata a - (ed era così anche quando hai installato il programma)

 +gstreamer* : Use Flag settata a + (ed é cambiata da quando hai installato il programma)

----------

## Kernel78

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> un consiglio visto che sei nuovo: non impostare una lista chilometrica di flag, ma solo quelle poche (e cerca di metterne davvero il meno possibile) che ti sembrano importanti e che riguardano tutto il sistema.
> 
> in questo modo eviterai futuri comportamenti indesiderati o malfunzionamenti.
> 
> se hai bisogno di soluzioni particolari per pacchetti specifici, puoi definire delle use a parte per ogni pacchetto.
> ...

 

Mi spiace ma su questo non riesco ad essere d'accordo con te, io preferisco (e suggerisco caldamente) l'atteggiamento opposto, ovvero specificate tutte le USE, da includere o da escludere, ma impostarle tutte.

A mio parere lasciare USE che non si conoscono equivale a fare un installazione da una qualsiasi distro selezionando l'installazione standard in cui vengono installati sw di cui non si conosce ne l'esistenze ne l'utilità. Così come preferisco aver da subito un idea del sw che voglio installare e scegliere subito di installare solo quelli che mi servono, prefersico specificare immediatamente tutte le USE che voglio (che è uno dei metodi migliori per tenere sotto controllo i pacchetti installati nella macchina). In fondo faccio sempre in tempo ad aggiungere qualche funzionalità aggiungendo una USE solo dove serve realmente.

Io cerco di favorire la pulizia e avere installati SOLO i pacchetti che voglio, in fondo se un sw necessita per forza di una use posso sempre abilitarla nel package.use.

----------

## akiross

 *jozmile wrote:*   

> Ho cercato su google, ho cercato sul forum, ma nn ho trovato quello che mi serve. Sto incontrando una cifra di problemi con il 915gm, xchè è un PCI EXPRESS! Sto diventando matto, il framebuffer nn ne vuole sapere di partire, poi mi sono innervosito, mi è successo un gigantesco casino.... Cmq grazie lo stesso, nn pare ma prima di far domande su un forum le ricerche me le faccio...

 

Non mi riferivo alla 915gm (per il quale andrebbe aperto un nuovo thread), ma alle USE: sulle use c'e' tutta la documentazione possibile ed immaginabile sul forum e sul sito, non serviva aprire un thread imho  :Smile: 

Poi bhe se la scheda video non va e non trovi doc ok, apri pure il thread... io sostenevo solo che per un argomento iper-mega-super-discusso quale le USE basta solo cercare bene.

Ciauz

----------

## Apetrini

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> un consiglio visto che sei nuovo: non impostare una lista chilometrica di flag, ma solo quelle poche (e cerca di metterne davvero il meno possibile) che ti sembrano importanti e che riguardano tutto il sistema.
> 
> in questo modo eviterai futuri comportamenti indesiderati o malfunzionamenti.
> 
> se hai bisogno di soluzioni particolari per pacchetti specifici, puoi definire delle use a parte per ogni pacchetto.
> ...

 

Quoto in pieno.

Le prime volte facevo cosi e mi sono sempre trovato bene.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Mi spiace ma su questo non riesco ad essere d'accordo con te, io preferisco (e suggerisco caldamente) l'atteggiamento opposto, ovvero specificate tutte le USE, da includere o da escludere, ma impostarle tutte.
> 
> A mio parere lasciare USE che non si conoscono equivale a fare un installazione da una qualsiasi distro selezionando l'installazione standard in cui vengono installati sw di cui non si conosce ne l'esistenze ne l'utilità. Così come preferisco aver da subito un idea del sw che voglio installare e scegliere subito di installare solo quelli che mi servono, prefersico specificare immediatamente tutte le USE che voglio (che è uno dei metodi migliori per tenere sotto controllo i pacchetti installati nella macchina). In fondo faccio sempre in tempo ad aggiungere qualche funzionalità aggiungendo una USE solo dove serve realmente.
> 
> Io cerco di favorire la pulizia e avere installati SOLO i pacchetti che voglio, in fondo se un sw necessita per forza di una use posso sempre abilitarla nel package.use.

 

c'è stato un thread, tempo fa, in cui si è discussio di questo.

ora ti chiedo... tu hai scelto gentoo perché costingeva ad una installazione dieci volte più lunga di tutte le altre distribuzioni? stando a quello che scrivi questo sembrerebbe l'unico motivo.

comunque... potrebbe anche starmi bene quello che dici, ma ti chiedo una cosa: la tua conoscenza dei sistemi UNIX è tale da permetterti di sapere esattamente cosa farà ogni fingola flag? personalmente non credo.

se fai bene attenzione, ci sono molte flag che vanno in conflitto fra di loro. tu sai esattamente quali sono? non credo

la cosa interessante è che a me è capitato (abbastanza spesso) di dover usare proprio queste flag collidenti, nel senso che avevo bisogno di un pacchetto compilato con il supporto per X e uno compilato per il supporto per Y, e ovviamente X e Y erano due librerie che non potevano coesistere... facendo come dici te si sarebbe prodotto un software instabile o non funzionante.

ora ti chiedo... secondo te perché hanno fatto i profili di compilazione (/usr/portage/profiles)?

hai mai notato che usare quei profili significa ereditare A PRIORI delle flag? secondo te che senso ha questa cosa, se poi uno si deve settare tutte le flag a mano?

secondo te cosa ci stanno a fare i mantainer? non hai mai visto i changelog dei pacchetti? spesso gli uici cambiamenti tra una release e l'altra è proprio l'aggiunnta/rimozione di una flag o il cambiamento del suo valore predefinito.

questo non ti da da pensare? è la prova che le flag NON DEVONO ESSERE IMPOSTATE TUTTE.

se tu lo vuoi fare, è una tua scelta, ma non spacciarla per la strada giusta

di certo non sei uno che deve mantenere N macchine, ma a malapena il suo computer di casa, perché quello che dici di fare tu equivale ad un mucchio di lavoro superfluo.

----------

## randomaze

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Mi spiace ma su questo non riesco ad essere d'accordo con te, io preferisco (e suggerisco caldamente) l'atteggiamento opposto, ovvero specificate tutte le USE, da includere o da escludere, ma impostarle tutte.

 

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> A mio parere lasciare USE che non si conoscono equivale a fare un installazione da una qualsiasi distro selezionando l'installazione standard in cui vengono installati sw di cui non si conosce ne l'esistenze ne l'utilità. Così come preferisco aver da subito un idea del sw che voglio installare e scegliere subito di installare solo quelli che mi servono, prefersico specificare immediatamente tutte le USE che voglio (che è uno dei metodi migliori per tenere sotto controllo i pacchetti installati nella macchina). In fondo faccio sempre in tempo ad aggiungere qualche funzionalità aggiungendo una USE solo dove serve realmente.

 

IMHO sono scuole di pensiero. Ognuno sceglie quella che più gli aggrada. Io ad esempio ne ho impostato una manciata all'inizio e poi ogni volta che faccio emerge di un programma controllo quali use richiede e, nel caso, abilito/disabilito quello che mi serve/non mi serve.

Peraltro se installassi su una macchina poco potente cercherei di metterne il più possibile dall'inizio, per evitare ricompilazioni in seguito  :Wink: 

----------

## Kernel78

[OT]Mi piace quando fai lo scorbutico  :Wink:  [/OT]

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> c'è stato un thread, tempo fa, in cui si è discussio di questo.
> 
> ora ti chiedo... tu hai scelto gentoo perché costingeva ad una installazione dieci volte più lunga di tutte le altre distribuzioni? stando a quello che scrivi questo sembrerebbe l'unico motivo.
> ...

 

no, l'ho scelta perchè mi permette di installare esattamente quello che voglio e di non dover per forza accettare l'installazione di qualcosa che non mi serve/non conosco. Inoltre pur ammettendo la mia ignoranza non vedo come togliere delle use (che nel mio caso si è tradotto nel togliere dei pacchetti dall'installazione) possa rendere l'installazione più lunga, ho diminutio il numero di pacchetti da compilare, non l'ho aumentato ...

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> comunque... potrebbe anche starmi bene quello che dici, ma ti chiedo una cosa: la tua conoscenza dei sistemi UNIX è tale da permetterti di sapere esattamente cosa farà ogni fingola flag? personalmente non credo.
> 
> 

 

Assolutamente no (purtroppo) ma ci sto lavorando  :Wink: 

La logica che sta dietro alla mia scelta cmq non è la completa conoscenza delle USE, anzi è l'ignoranza di queste.

Togliendo tutte le USE dal mio make.conf risultano abilitate 78 USE, non le conosco tutte ma di sicuro non mi servono tutte e se non conosco una cosa parto dal presupposto che non mi serve e quindi la elimino, se durante l'installazione di un pacchetto risulta che questo non si installa senza una use che ho tolto la inserisco nel package.use

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> se fai bene attenzione, ci sono molte flag che vanno in conflitto fra di loro. tu sai esattamente quali sono? non credo
> 
> la cosa interessante è che a me è capitato (abbastanza spesso) di dover usare proprio queste flag collidenti, nel senso che avevo bisogno di un pacchetto compilato con il supporto per X e uno compilato per il supporto per Y, e ovviamente X e Y erano due librerie che non potevano coesistere... facendo come dici te si sarebbe prodotto un software instabile o non funzionante.
> ...

 

Non solo non le conosco ma prima che tu ne parlassi nell'altro 3d non ne conoscevo neppure l'esistenza.

Cmq a me non è mai capitata una situazione simile, io sostengo di eliminare il maggior numero di USE tranne qquelle che si conoscono e che servono.

Il tuo problema (a mio avviso) è più probabilmente riscontrabile con il metodo che hai adottato tu, ovvero specificare solo poche USE, in questo modo è altamente possibile andare ad aggiungere una di queste flag che risulta colloidale con una di quelle di default.

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ora ti chiedo... secondo te perché hanno fatto i profili di compilazione (/usr/portage/profiles)?
> 
> hai mai notato che usare quei profili significa ereditare A PRIORI delle flag? secondo te che senso ha questa cosa, se poi uno si deve settare tutte le flag a mano?
> ...

 

Si chiama personalizzazione, lo scopo principale di Gentoo è permettere la maggiorl ibertà di scelta possibile, questo non significa accettare passivamente le USE dichiarate nei profili, di default vengono dichiarate sia le use per kde che per gnome, che senso ha questo ? sulla mia macchina non voglio cose che non mi servono quindi tolgo tutto lasciando solo quello che mi serve esplicitamente.

Ho notato si che a volte vengono aggiunte delle use (recentemente ho dovuto disabilitare gstreamer perchè l'avevano abilitato) ma vengono aggiunti a portage anche nuovi sw, questo non significa mica che dobbiamo installarli tutti.

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> questo non ti da da pensare? è la prova che le flag NON DEVONO ESSERE IMPOSTATE TUTTE.
> 
> 

 

 :Shocked:  sai che nutro grande rispetto per le tue idee e per la tua conoscenza ma quest'affermazione mi sembra palesemente illogica.

Visto che a volte i boy scout aiutano le vecchiette ad attraversare la strada QUESTA È LA PROVA CHE LE VECCHIETTE NON DEVONO ATTRAVERSARE LA STRADA.  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Forse ho frainteso le tue parole ma non riesco proprio a intenderle altrimenti.

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> se tu lo vuoi fare, è una tua scelta, ma non spacciarla per la strada giusta
> 
> di certo non sei uno che deve mantenere N macchine, ma a malapena il suo computer di casa, perché quello che dici di fare tu equivale ad un mucchio di lavoro superfluo.

 

Dovresti almeno riconoscermi il fatto che non abbia mai tentato di spaccialre il mio metodo come "giusto" ma mi sono limitato a consigliarlo caldamente, visto che così impiego 5 minuti in più a stendere la lista di USE e qualche ora in meno a compilare sw che non mi servono assolutamente (oltre all'ovvio risparmio di spazio su hd).

Il fatto che io debba mantenere N, X o Z macchine non vedo cosa c'entra, potrei anche essere operatore ecologico e farti notare che non ha senso accettare passivamente le scelte degli altri se a noi non vanno bene.

Il fatto che le use definite nel make.conf vadano ad avere la precedenza su quelle di default PROVA CHE SI PUÒ IMPOSTARE TUTTE LE USE.

----------

## Kernel78

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Ognuno sceglie quella che più gli aggrada. Io ad esempio ne ho impostato una manciata all'inizio e poi ogni volta che faccio emerge di un programma controllo quali use richiede e, nel caso, abilito/disabilito quello che mi serve/non mi serve.

 

Scusa ma la abiliti per il pacchetto che la richiede o la inserisci nel make.conf e riemergi tutto ?

----------

## randomaze

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Scusa ma la abiliti per il pacchetto che la richiede o la inserisci nel make.conf e riemergi tutto ?

 

Dipende.

Se si tratta di qualcosa che in generale non voglio ma é necessario per il pacchetto che voglio emergere la abilito solo sul pacchetto. 

Altrimenti la metto nel make.conf e valuto con "emerge --newuse world" se é il caso di ricomplare qualcosa subito o posticipare la cosa al primo aggiornamento dei pacchetti implicati

----------

## fabius

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> IMHO sono scuole di pensiero. Ognuno sceglie quella che più gli aggrada. Io ad esempio ne ho impostato una manciata all'inizio e poi ogni volta che faccio emerge di un programma controllo quali use richiede e, nel caso, abilito/disabilito quello che mi serve/non mi serve.

 

Idem  :Smile: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> [OT]Mi piace quando fai lo scorbutico  [/OT]

 

ma non era per fare lo scorbutico, uffa  :Sad: 

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> no, l'ho scelta perchè mi permette di installare esattamente quello che voglio e di non dover per forza accettare l'installazione di qualcosa che non mi serve/non conosco. Inoltre pur ammettendo la mia ignoranza non vedo come togliere delle use (che nel mio caso si è tradotto nel togliere dei pacchetti dall'installazione) possa rendere l'installazione più lunga, ho diminutio il numero di pacchetti da compilare, non l'ho aumentato...

 

secondo me stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa, però non ci capiamo.

la questione è che io non posso sapere a priori, nel momento della prima installazione, a quali problemi andrò incontro. per me è sempre stato così: ho bisogno di postfix? bene, installo postfix. provo a configurarlo, scopro che mi serviva il tal supporto, ma che non c'è? allora ricompilo settando quello di cui ho effettivamente bisogno.

normalmente mi tengo invece i software così come me li forniscono i mantainers. ottengo lo stesso risultato con meno lavoro.

poi vorrei ricordarti una cosa: non devi coccolare il computer, in modo da farlo lavorare il meno possibile  :Very Happy:  . sono macchine le abbiamo inventate per lavorare al posto nostro, quindi che lo facciano!!!  :Wink: 

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Assolutamente no (purtroppo) ma ci sto lavorando 
> 
> La logica che sta dietro alla mia scelta cmq non è la completa conoscenza delle USE, anzi è l'ignoranza di queste.
> 
> Togliendo tutte le USE dal mio make.conf risultano abilitate 78 USE, non le conosco tutte ma di sicuro non mi servono tutte e se non conosco una cosa parto dal presupposto che non mi serve e quindi la elimino, se durante l'installazione di un pacchetto risulta che questo non si installa senza una use che ho tolto la inserisco nel package.use

 

a volte sei un po' contorto  :Confused: 

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> io sostengo di eliminare il maggior numero di USE tranne qquelle che si conoscono e che servono.
> 
> Il tuo problema (a mio avviso) è più probabilmente riscontrabile con il metodo che hai adottato tu, ovvero specificare solo poche USE, in questo modo è altamente possibile andare ad aggiungere una di queste flag che risulta colloidale con una di quelle di default.

 

ma... è questo ch non capisco... anche io sostengo di eliminare tutto quello che non serve. perché non ci troviamo, io e te?  :Very Happy: 

il fatto è che secondo me lo puoi fare benissimo anche senza andare ad impostare per forza tutte le flag. non trovi?

insomma... io non ne vedo l'utilità. tutto qui  :Smile: 

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Si chiama personalizzazione, lo scopo principale di Gentoo è permettere la maggiorl ibertà di scelta possibile, questo non significa accettare passivamente le USE dichiarate nei profili, di default vengono dichiarate sia le use per kde che per gnome, che senso ha questo ? sulla mia macchina non voglio cose che non mi servono quindi tolgo tutto lasciando solo quello che mi serve esplicitamente.

 

vabbè... ma a volte ho visto certe persone esagerare davvero

ok personalizzare, ma io trovo davvero difficilmente gestibile un make.conf (e un sistema) in cui sono state toccacciate tutte le possibili flag.

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> sai che nutro grande rispetto per le tue idee e per la tua conoscenza ma quest'affermazione mi sembra palesemente illogica.
> 
> Visto che a volte i boy scout aiutano le vecchiette ad attraversare la strada QUESTA È LA PROVA CHE LE VECCHIETTE NON DEVONO ATTRAVERSARE LA STRADA.    

 

dì la verità. tu sei stato un debianista. ragioni come un debianista  :Very Happy: 

intendevo dire che, visto che qualcuno fa il lavor sporco al posto mio, non vedo perché non approfittarne  :Wink: 

così ti piace di più?

comunque... alla fine sono scuole di pensiero. io mi batto per la mia... tu ti batti per la tua... alla fine mi sa che ci scanneremo sempre su queste cose  :Wink: 

però è divertente  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   [OT]Mi piace quando fai lo scorbutico  [/OT] 
> 
> ma non era per fare lo scorbutico, uffa 
> 
> 

 

ehi, non prendertela, non volevo sminuirti  :Laughing: 

Provo ad analizzare i nostri punti di vista a confronto (per quello che ho capito del tuo punto di vista)

Convergenze:

entrambi abbiamo come obbiettivo ottenere un sistema funzionante[/*]

entrambi concordiamo sul fatto che sia utile usare anche package.use[/*]

Divergenze:

tu preferisci demandare il più possibile ai mantainers io preferisco maggior controllo[/*]

tu ritieni che eliminare il superfluo significhi definire meno USE, io ritengo che significhi definirle con un - davanti per installare meno sw[/*]

tu mi ritieni un ex-debianista mentre io sono un fanatico di suse (tuttora la ritengo il massimo per chi inizia)  :Wink:  [/*]

Siamo d'accordo anche sul fatto che posso anche evitare di definire le USE nel make.conf e grazie al lavoro dei mantainers il sistema funzionerà lo stesso ma è innegabile che se voglio solo kde o solo gnome è inutile tenere tutte e due le USE ...

Io porto questo discorso al suo limite estremo ovvero: non voglio tutte quelle cose che non conosco e non mi servono"

Posso sbagliare per ignoranza ma posso sempre aggiungere la use specifica per un solo pacchetto e mal che vada (a me non è mai capitato) ricompilerò tutto  :Wink: 

Ti ricordo che non voglio travisare le tue parole ma che questo è quanto ho capito io dai tuoi post, correggimi pure laddove abbia sbagliato.[/b]

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> correggimi pure laddove abbia sbagliato.

 

ma non c'è niente di sbagliato. solo sono modi di agire diversi. tutto qui

ognuno ha la sua impostazione non credo sia un gran problema. l'importante è che poi tutto funzioni correttamente.

non sono d'accordo su una cosa: tu dici di voler eliminare tutto quello che non ti serve o che non conosci... penso sia davvero difficile conoscere i pacchetti al punto di sapere sempre se una determinata caratteristica potrà servire o meno, specie quando sono tante. comunque, come dicevo... è solo questione di punti di vista.

nota: quella sul debianista era una battuta assolutamente incomprensibile. avevi fatto un paragone che sarebbe potuto benissimo uscire dalla bocca di un mio amico, tipico ottuso debianista che ha ragione solo lui, e che quando viene smentito tira fuori paragoni assurdi.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> non sono d'accordo su una cosa: tu dici di voler eliminare tutto quello che non ti serve o che non conosci... penso sia davvero difficile conoscere i pacchetti al punto di sapere sempre se una determinata caratteristica potrà servire o meno, specie quando sono tante. comunque, come dicevo... è solo questione di punti di vista.

 

Infatti non sempre le mie scelte si rivelano corrette ma per questo uso il file package.use

Solo una volta mi è capitato di modificare una USE in make.conf, per la precisione hardened che ho tolto a causa di alcuni problemi che mi dava e l'ho specificata solo per syslog-ng (e per inciso per ora ho dovuto specificare USE speciali solo per 16 pacchetti).

----------

## nikolis

ciao

mi indicate come devo impostare il file make.conf?

sto installando stage3 su pentium4.

L'ho trovato cosi:

CFLAGS="-02 -march=pentium4"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="$§CFLAGS§"

che altro devo mettere??

Alla fine do una emerge -e system per ottimizzare tutto.

----------

## nikolis

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

Cosi è meglio?

makeops non ci sono nell file?? gli devo aggiungere??

che altro devo aggiungere? mi sempra abbastanza vuoto sto make.conf.

----------

## .:chrome:.

andava bene anche prima.

e se ti sembra vuoto puoi usare make.conf.example sostituendo quei valori che hai

----------

## nikolis

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> andava bene anche prima.
> 
> e se ti sembra vuoto puoi usare make.conf.example sostituendo quei valori che hai

 

Allora anche se non impostavo sul make.conf posso cambiare i valori su make.conf.example che sarebbe la stessa cosa?

----------

## knefas

il file che viene "letto" e' sempre make.conf: k.gothmog suggeriva di 

```
cp make.conf.example make.conf
```

 e editare make.conf. (Ha lo svantaggio che ti trovi un make.conf pieno di commenti)

----------

## Kernel78

 *knefas wrote:*   

> il file che viene "letto" e' sempre make.conf: k.gothmog suggeriva di 
> 
> ```
> cp make.conf.example make.conf
> ```
> ...

 

Problema che si risolve in fretta

```
grep -vE '(^$|^#)' /etc/make.conf.example > /etc/make.conf
```

----------

## neryo

ritornando alla discussione di partenza, io sono per la configurazione delle USE Flags non completa...

in pratica inserisco nel mio make.conf solo le use che conosco, che sono sicuro di utilizzare e tolgo quelle che sono altrettanto sicuro di non utilizzarle nell'immediato futuro o mai.. Il resto non le cago...  :Razz: 

----------

## nikolis

che tristezza  :Crying or Very sad: 

ho fatto restart..... e adesso il make.conf è vuoto.....come vado avanti:(

----------

## neryo

 *nikolis wrote:*   

> che tristezza 
> 
> ho fatto restart..... e adesso il make.conf è vuoto.....come vado avanti:(

 

restart di cosa? hai ancora il tuo make.conf.example?

----------

## nikolis

 *neryo wrote:*   

>  *nikolis wrote:*   che tristezza 
> 
> ho fatto restart..... e adesso il make.conf è vuoto.....come vado avanti:( 
> 
> restart di cosa? hai ancora il tuo make.conf.example?

 

ho fatto il restart per abilitare la rete  :Sad:  poi ho montato la partizione di root, poi faccio chroot per entrare nel sistema ma sempre sta come livecd:

Purtroppo il problema di gentoo sono solo io.......

----------

## neryo

 *nikolis wrote:*   

> che tristezza 
> 
> ho fatto restart..... e adesso il make.conf è vuoto.....come vado avanti:(

 

haha... hai editato il make.conf della live e non quello della tua gentoo.....

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *knefas wrote:*   

> Ha lo svantaggio che ti trovi un make.conf pieno di commenti

 

svantaggio? ma sei fuori?

io gliel'avevo detto proprio per quelli  :Wink: 

i commenti sono preziosissimi. soprattutto per un sistema che non viene mantenuto spesso e per i nuovi utenti  :Smile: 

----------

